# Tastatur probleme unter X

## faust7th

Hallo.

Ich habe seit kurzem ein bloedes problem mit meiner tastatur. ich habe schon in foren gesucht, vermeindliche loesungen ausprobiert, aber keinen erfolg erziehlt.

Problem beschreibung:

in der console habe ich eine deutsche tastatur und im X (ich verwende fluxbox 1.0.0) habe ich eine englische.

Infos:

-Laptop Dell latitude D620

-Kernel 2.6.23-r4, mit UTF8

-xorg.conf = XkbRules xorg / XkbModel latitude / XkbLayout de / XkbVariant nodeadkeys

-/conf.d/keymaps = de-latin1-nodeadkeys

-unter locale LANG und LC_ALL ist de_DE.UTF8

-wenn ich im fluxbox mit setxkbmap die tastatur auf de setze fungtionieren meine pfeiltasten nicht und bei allen sonderyeichen kommt ein ? raus (bei kde mit kcontrole das gleiche)

-dieses problem habe ich seit dem letzten xorg update von 1.4.0."irgendwas" auf 1.4.0.90

-ich habe auch schon mit setenv rumprobiert, ein revdep-rebuild versucht, neuinstallieren der tastatur treiber und neu kompalieren der kernels. (ich werde noch das update auf kernel 2.6.23-r5 versuchen)

fuer hilfe waehre ich sehr dankbar. ich weiss nicht mehre weiter.

mfg

----------

## schachti

Ähnliche Probleme werden in diesem englischen Thread besprochen, vielleicht hilft er Dir weiter.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast den Text im Zwischenspeicher, damit mit du ihn mit CTRL-C einfügen kannst?

----------

## schachti

*g*

Das Problem ist, dass er sich ohne Weiteres nicht über einen Reboot hinaus im Cache hält...

----------

## furanku

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Laut diesem Thread ist der HAL der Schuldige und mir hat geholfen die dort von "Krampi" gepostete /etc/hal/fdi/policy/x11-input.fdi anzulegen

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 

 <deviceinfo version="0.2"> 

   <device> 

     <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys"> 

       <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge> 

       <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge> 

     </match> 

   </device> 

 </deviceinfo>

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Habs probiert, hat bei mir nicht geholfen. Bin einfach stinkig. Wenn so was grundlegendes wie die Tastatur nicht mehr funktioniert, und dass schon seit Ewigkeiten, dann hab ich dafür irgendwie kein Verständnis mehr.

----------

## furanku

Kann ich verstehen, daß Du sauer bist, ich habe mich auch zwei Tage mit einem US-Layout herumgeschlagen. Zur Sicherheit: Hast Du auch X beendet und HAL neugestartet (oder einfach einen reboot gemacht)?

Gibt es in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log Auffälligkeiten? Zeilen die mit (EE) anfangen sind Fehlermeldungen.

[Edit] Ooops. ich sehe, Du bist ja garnicht der OP, hast Du auch ein revdep-rebuild gemacht und die eventuell betroffenen Module (xf86-input-evdev, xf86-input-keyboard, ..)  zur Sicherheit re-emerged?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab zur Sicherheit neu gebootet und auch ein revdep-rebuild gemacht. Habe sogar ein emerge -e world gemacht, bevor ich hier gepostet habe. Ja, die Module sind alle mit der aktuellen Version von X11 übersetzt worden.

----------

## furanku

OK, was sagt die  /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

----------

## faust7th

hi

Ich habe jetzt den neuesten kernel drauf, habe die lösung mit "evdev" als Driver versucht, aber auch keine veränderung.

Was jetzt kommt ist ein auszug aus der Xorg.0.log der evt weiter helfen könnte.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) KB1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) KB1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) KB1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "latitude"

(**) KB1: XkbModel: "latitude"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) KB1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) KB1: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) KB1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

(II) evaluating device (KB1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "KB1" (type: KEYBOARD)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (KB1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "KB1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.2.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

evdev: leds are 0x0 for device 4

(II) Video Bus: Init

(II) Video Bus: On

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

evdev: leds are 0x0 for device 5

(II) Video Bus: Init

(II) Video Bus: On

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

evdev: leds are 0x0 for device 6

(II) Video Bus: Init

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das ein paarmal dieses (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev" und (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us" dransteht macht mich irgendwie stuzig.

ich sage ihm nicht das er als xkb model "evdev" und als layout "us" nehmen soll. (wie weiter oben im logfile zu sehen ist)

1. was kann ich da jetzt machen ?

2. was soll ich generell nehmen. ist es besser als Driver evdev oder kbd zu verwenden.

mfg

----------

## faust7th

muahahaha

ich habe rausgefunden woran es liegt. 

es giebt einen bug im zusammenhang mit dem nauen hal und xserver-xorg-input-evdev.

dieser macht, das input devices in der xorg.conf ignoriert werden und default geladen wird mit dem evdev driver (tastatur wie maus)

(so hab ich das zumindest in dem report verstanden)

2 lösungs möglichkeiten.

1. das löschen der datei /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi (die beim laden der xorg.conf dazwischen funkt)

2. keyboard layout und konfigurationen in die oben genannte datei eintragen (xml format)

die 1. möglichkeit hat bei mir geholfen.

danke an alle die mir antworten geschrieben haben.

mfg

----------

